# We're to get wine bottle bracket?



## svorhees (Apr 16, 2013)

So I have some wine barrels and I looking at making a couple of these bottle holders out of few of the staves, however I can not find these brackets anywhere. Anybody know we're I can find them perhaps there specifically for wine others but just used as such in this application.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

They look like they may have been made to order, do a search for ornamental iron in your area and get a price to have some made up.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think I found them and a couple different ones.
http://www.simplybeginning.com/best-wine-for-under-five-dollars/
http://www.wine-cellar-racks.com.au/wine_bottle_brackets.htm
http://www.simplybeginning.com/best-wine-for-under-five-dollars/


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Those look shop made, and not necessarily for wine bottle originally. while the ones Steve links to appear specifically for wine.


----------



## svorhees (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks guys of those I like the one in the center link that Steve posted. 

Thanks again.


----------

